# Tree stands with no name.



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Well I have finally decided this year too do some things.

I for many years have hunted the same area around here next to my house. I am hunting state land every year I see the same thing. Sept comes and a few stands pop up. October comes and the later season goes the more stands I see. 

Most of the stands around our area do not have names or any information on them. Some of them are removed every year. Others never get taken down. Since it s against the law to remove them, and I have no desire to hunt from any of them anyhow. I have as of this year decided too.

1: Print out the regulations on the section pertaining to the rule of placing name and phone number on your stand that is in English and able to be read from the ground.

2lacing these and a note that says. "Congratulations on the area you are in, it looks like it could be productive. Please read and adhere to the rules reguarding the placement of tree stands. I have highlited the issue in question. Good luck and Thank you.

3: I will give the people one week to follow through. Then I will call the two Co's in my county and make time to go out with them to the stands in question.

I have a good relationship with both of our CO's and have to admit I am getting a bit disgusted that every year these stands get closer and closer and closer. It is state land but the least people can do is follow the rules.

So how many of you really want to  me for this? :rant: 
How many of you agree with me? 

I know I know, Wow talk about tight. :lol: 

Sure would hate to see someone have a tree stand removed and be missing come opener. :yikes: 

Psst if you have a stand in Midland county on state land, you may have a reminder on your ladder tomorrow.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I think it is a good idea. You are informing them in a intelligent way, and not trying to cause trouble.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I think its a good idea to make people aware of such issues if they are unaware of what they are doing is illegal. On the same token, personal issues may have resulted that caused the stands to go unhunted, that hunter may have passed away, moved, or simply lost the desire to hunt, or quite possibly, even forgot where the stand was. Who knows. If it were me I'd remove the stands and consider it a good deed....if you feel really bad put your name and address on his tree so he knows where he can come claim his stand, and when he does, tell him he should thank you for saving him the $100 fine he'd surely receive for not marking his treestand properly.


----------



## Riddle (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you hunt up in the Au Sable State Forest near Edenville?

I hunt just off Curtis Rd., haven't been out in ~2 weeks though, and use a Tree Saddle.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

ytlabs said:


> Well I have finally decided this year too do some things.
> 
> I for many years have hunted the same area around here next to my house. I am hunting state land every year I see the same thing. Sept comes and a few stands pop up. October comes and the later season goes the more stands I see.
> 
> ...



Wow must be nice to have all this "enforcement" time on your hands. Do you always call the police when you see someone not wearing a seat belt, Speeding, or running a stop sign? Whats the difference? The Law is the Law Right? 

Hope you get whatever the motive is behind this. I am certain it is not to uphold truth, justice and equality for all. I am fairly certain it is to hold on to a spot on Public land that you are trying to protect for yourself. 


Good luck.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Otis just so you know, I also volunteer to work bird check stations for waterfowl, I do species evaluations for the forest as a volunteer. I attend meetings for the public hearings. I do volunteer work on the floodings and yes I do police things a lot. Which is why I have assisted the CO's here on a few issues. 

Yes I do call in on excess speed violations and drunk drivers. Why? Well simple "Only YOU can make a difference. One person at a time."  


Riddle I hunt off west river rd.


----------



## Foreveryoung001 (Sep 24, 2005)

OTIS said:


> Wow must be nice to have all this "enforcement" time on your hands. Do you always call the police when you see someone not wearing a seat belt, Speeding, or running a stop sign? Whats the difference? The Law is the Law Right?
> 
> Hope you get whatever the motive is behind this. I am certain it is not to uphold truth, justice and equality for all. I am fairly certain it is to hold on to a spot on Public land that you are trying to protect for yourself.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's harsh! Why relate this to not wearing a seatbelt? Why not relate it to drunk driving, or doing 55 in a school zone? IF you saw a drunk driver, you would call the police would you not? You can't relate one crime to another that has absolutely no relation.

"But tree stands with no names don't hurt anybody."
As a citizen of this state, I have as much right to public land deer as the next guy. So do you, and so does the original poster, and here he has found people on public land that are not following the law regarding deer that he has a right to try and harvest. Rather than just call the CO, he is taking a rational and reasonable response. This will give the owners time to properly mark their stands if they choose to, and still keep it in the very same tree that you just accused ytlabs of wanting to steal. Just a friendly reminder to mark your stands... if it were me.... no warning... I'd call the CO right away... owners of these stands should be thankful that ytlabs cares enough to help them keep their spots without a fine.

Just MHO


----------



## ghsthntr (Aug 18, 2005)

yt i think your idea is a fair enough evaluation to this situation that has gotten way out of hand all across mich.no so far only 1 person has posted a negative sort of reply, so i will add this if someone puts up a stand on state land without any of the required info more often than not these are the same people that are over baiting, hunting after hours, and other such violations
(exact words the co in the county i hunt used) the other day when i showed him 7 bait mountains yes 7 in just 1 area of about 40 acres of state land, 
and the thing that gets me going most about these guys and there huge 
bait piles is the fact that 1 the deer arent even touching these piles yet 2 they keep putting more out even though most of what is there is rotting and my biggest thing is the fact that if 1 of us and i mean anyone wether you bait or not went into an area and even though you know the area like it was your own backside and you are using a climber and you go up a tree and lets say its in the morning so you pretty much cant see well, well it gets daylite and a co walks through the woods and he happens upon you 
as you are getting down but while he is headed towards you he walks into a huge bait pile, not say 60 yrds from where you are, what is going to be his very first reaction, even though you didnt know it was there, and you are someone who hunts without bait, your chances are pretty good that you just might get a ticket, in my book yeah there are times when an honest person gets in a rush to put up a new stand that he just bought the nite before, and he forgets but more often than not these guys are trying to hide something,,,


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, I'm not convinced that having to put your name on your treestand serves any beneficial purpose, but it is an easy enough rule to follow. Its still the law, and only lawbreakers ignore laws. Is it worth becoming a lawbreaker over?


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

ytlabs said:


> Yes I do call in on excess speed violations and drunk drivers. Why?


Me too! I take great enjoyment in using my cell phone to notify the police in the next town of the tailgating jerks who pass me on hills and intersections going 80 mph on 2 lane country roads. Any small step that can be taken to alleviate the idiot factor on our roads is a good thing.

Hope your campaign against the local hunting law violators is successful.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

While you are at it, why not print up something for anyone who might be in violation of the bating law ? Several posters like to come on here on a regular basis and whine about hunters who are either over the bait limit or haven't spread their bait out. Or maybe spread their bait out for them & remove any excess that is obviosly over the limit. No need to carry it far.......40-50 yds. should be good enough and start spreading. I don't think that this would be considered hunter harassment & I wouldn't consider doing it if the hunter was in the area.
I would never consider tying up a CO's time with a minor violation, I believe that each county is assiged one or two CO's......they have a pretty busy schedule with small game, turkey, waterfowl, & deer hunters. Along with fishermen & a long list of other enforcement duties.

L & O


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

In over twenty years of bow hunting all on state land. I have only seen one (1) stand properly labeled. This subject came up just Tuesday night as a friend of mine was visited in his stand recently. The CO was polite. He told my friend that he was in violation because his stand did not have his name on it. He also said the exact day that the stand was hung and the salt lick placed in the area. Which was prior to Oct. 1. The CO cited him for early baiting, and gave him a warning about properly identifing the stand. I intend to label my stand next time I get up north. To be honest I am not happy to be labeling my stand, but I am going to do it.


----------



## Quicktripp (Oct 6, 2005)

If they have been there a while already.
I would give it until 1 week after gun starts to give them an oppertunity to correct their problems.
Just a suggestion but posting it at the main entrances would be a better alternative and the CO will see what you are posting about, and know that there has been sufficeint time for them to comply.

Just my .02


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

I think I could have worded my first post a bit differently. YT nothing against you and I am not slamming you. I think your volunteer work is commendable and appreciate your time donations to the Public.
The point I was trying to make: An unmarked tree stand while still a violation is a very minor infraction at most. Many more animals Deer/bear/Turkey etc are killed by people at night in or out of season from their cars than by a Sportsman sitting in an unmarked tree stand on public land. You stated in your post you are giving them a week. I can go multiple weeks between sits. 

My fear is that you are possibly targeting sportsman which may be like you in many ways that have made an honest oversight. I would hope the COs time and possibly your own can focus on the people/poachers that are truly a detriment to our sport like road hunters/night hunters and other major violators that take away from us all. 

Any how my apologies if I was over the top on the previous post.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure why your so bothered by this. but go ahead if you want to, your within your rights . i personaly would pick a different fight.


----------



## MarshEO1973 (Mar 31, 2005)

OTIS said:


> I think I could have worded my first post a bit differently. YT nothing against you and I am not slamming you. I think your volunteer work is commendable and appreciate your time donations to the Public.
> The point I was trying to make: An unmarked tree stand while still a violation is a very minor infraction at most. Many more animals Deer/bear/Turkey etc are killed by people at night in or out of season from their cars than by a Sportsman sitting in an unmarked tree stand on public land. You stated in your post you are giving them a week. I can go multiple weeks between sits.
> 
> My fear is that you are possibly targeting sportsman which may be like you in many ways that have made an honest oversight. I would hope the COs time and possibly your own can focus on the people/poachers that are truly a detriment to our sport like road hunters/night hunters and other major violators that take away from us all.
> ...


 
Right on with that Otis!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Do to the fact of how ytlabs stated he was going to address the issue it is my belief if these so-called sporstmen have just made an honest oversight, it will be corrected when reminded by the note. If the note doesn't get them to correct this honest oversight then maybe they ain't so honest. If these honest oversights weren't committed to begin with then the CO's would have more time to get other violations. Go for it ytlabs, you've got my support. Often times these so-called honest oversights bring about multiple violations then just no name.


----------



## Dukester (Sep 15, 2000)

I don't hunt on state land, but I have thought about it, and if I do I guess I should label my stand that I'd be using.

So my questions is, how are you guys marking them so that you can read all that information from the ground?? I mean the lettering would have to be quite large right? Where do you put it?


----------



## RCGerry (Oct 4, 2005)

what is a minor violation? Is that like being a little pregnant? If the unlabelled stand is an oversight, I'm sure it will be corrected by the owner. If it is not an oversight, I would wager it is not the only violation being committed. Our Hunters Education program now has a brand new ladder stand for teaching tree stand safety thanks to a "hunter" who did not label it; also had an illegal bait pile, was not wearing hunter's orange, and a couple of other violations. Anyone else got any equipment they would like to donate?:evil:


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

I generally don't hunt state land but Dukester has a good question. When using a small hangon stand, what is the best way to label a stand in a way that it can be read from the ground. I was looking at one of my Gorilla stands and there really isn't enough area to label. Maybe a piece of cardboard wired flat to the bottom???


----------



## Quicktripp (Oct 6, 2005)

I used a black sharpie to write down the tubes but my stand is grey you can read it well from 15 feet just made them a little bolder ?


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

JAG said:


> Maybe a piece of cardboard wired flat to the bottom???


Thats all I do. I leave my stand up the entire season. The same peice of cardboard is still on there. I always carpet the platform on mine to reduce noise and it help keep the cardboard out of the weather.

Ed


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll put a name on the stand but it will not be mind and the address will not be mind either. Sorry people don't have to no my name or where do I live.


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

i nor do the people i hunt with label our stands. for fear of them being stolen.. the "locals" that see a name and address from "down below" will "borrow" stand and or ladder,because they know that no one will be around for a week or two..and there will be no-one around to catch them. (friends have had 7 stands "borrowed") if there is no name they assume its a local so they leave it alone..
say what you want.
i do not use bait ,no i am not hiding anything.
yes i do speed. 72mph on they way back from "up north"
better call the state boys now because i'm going back up next weekend and i'm sure i'll be doing 72mph. again
my stand goes up begining of bow and it was taken down this week..
if i hunted the smaller state game areas,i would label my stand..
flame away if you must:16suspect


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

I have had stands stolen in the past and found the cardboard with my name and address on it laying on the ground, The last thing I would want is for some common crook to know that for one if I Hunt, I probably have guns or archery equipment, most likely have a job, will be on vacation on nov 15th. and most of all where I live. 

They need to change the rule about posting name and address on stands.

It has never kept one of mine from being stolen, also If someone is in your stand they have a right to be there???? even if your name is on it?????

Yes you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

SR-Mechead said:


> I'll put a name on the stand but it will not be mind and the address will not be mind either. Sorry people don't have to no my name or where do I live.


 

why not? are you wanted by the authorities for something? are you not proud of the fact that you are a hunter? why would you intentionally break the law for something so simple as your name and address. its hunters ( i have a hard time classifying you as a hunter) like you that give the antis fuel for their cause. what do you think an anti would say when they read your post that you intentionally break the law? they take this to the unknowing public and say "look ALL hunters break the law and they know they do" trust me when i tell you that antis read almost all the post here and from other sportsmen web sights. just think before you post and please adhere to the laws of our state


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

bambislayer42 said:


> why not? are you wanted by the authorities for something? are you not proud of the fact that you are a hunter? why would you intentionally break the law for something so simple as your name and address. its hunters ( i have a hard time classifying you as a hunter) like you that give the antis fuel for their cause. what do you think an anti would say when they read your post that you intentionally break the law? they take this to the unknowing public and say "look ALL hunters break the law and they know they do" trust me when i tell you that antis read almost all the post here and from other sportsmen web sights. just think before you post and please adhere to the laws of our state



when some a**hole takes your stand you will rest in comfort knowing they know where you live.


----------



## bambislayer42 (Oct 26, 2005)

PITBULL said:


> when some a**hole takes your stand you will rest in comfort knowing they know where you live.


 

i have hunted state land for the last 17 years. i have walked out to where i have hung my stand the first week of sept. (and checked on it every weekend)
only to find it gone and ruining my opening day for bow. i have had a total of 4 stands stolen from me. and yes, all of my stands have had my name and address on them.and no, i have never had anything stolen from my house or from my property. the criminals that you seem to worry about are usually not the same ones that are stealing the stands. your average criminal is not going to go out into the woods take your stand or copy down you name and address then go to your house and steal your belongings. id be willing to bet that most of the criminals your so worried about have never set foot in a woods let alone hunted. maybe thats why they are criminals now... they never had the chance to go hunting.....take a kid hunting


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

PITBULL said:


> when some a**hole takes your stand you will rest in comfort knowing they know where you live.


I'm sure glad I'm not as paranoid all the time. Some people must live on dead end roads, never drive a noticeable vehicle, never put a return address on envelopes, never write a check that has their address on it, I could go on and on. Some of the excuses people dream up in the own minds to believe its all right to do want they want verses obeying the law. Man, if I was that paranoid I wouldn't ever be in the woods by myself, my shadow might get me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Dukester said:


> I don't hunt on state land, but I have thought about it, and if I do I guess I should label my stand that I'd be using.
> 
> So my questions is, how are you guys marking them so that you can read all that information from the ground?? I mean the lettering would have to be quite large right? Where do you put it?


I have used Silver or White paint pens to mark the railings on the bottom of the stand. I use my first Initial, last name, and city, I also scribe or stamp my Date of birth, and the last four digets of my social security number in a somewhat hidden area of the stand. This has allowed me to recover 2 stolen stands with a CO's assistance. I could prove they were mine, even thoght the thief painted over my name.

The paint pens are available at any craft shop, and are inexpensive.


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

boehr said:


> I'm sure glad I'm not as paranoid all the time. Some people must live on dead end roads, never drive a noticeable vehicle, never put a return address on envelopes, never write a check that has their address on it, I could go on and on. Some of the excuses people dream up in the own minds to believe its all right to do want they want verses obeying the law. Man, if I was that paranoid I wouldn't ever be in the woods by myself, my shadow might get me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


you have apparently never hunted around the very small "out of work " towns up north...


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

boehr said:


> I'm sure glad I'm not as paranoid all the time. Some people must live on dead end roads, never drive a noticeable vehicle, never put a return address on envelopes, never write a check that has their address on it, I could go on and on. Some of the excuses people dream up in the own minds to believe its all right to do want they want verses obeying the law. Man, if I was that paranoid I wouldn't ever be in the woods by myself, my shadow might get me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


some people have to be cautious due to the work they due,you may think its being paranoid, but its not. alot of people i worked with and myself take precautions while at work and at home. like taking off your wedding ring before you go inside ,never talk about your family or where you live. my name is NOT on my mailbox, nor do i put a return address on my mail. and I could go on. Its not just trying to disobey the law, just keeping my family safe. so until you have been in those shoes dont be so quick to judge people you dont know.


----------



## sniper84 (Aug 29, 2005)

I can see were people don't want to put there adresses on them But I do feel like people should be able to get a hold of the owner of the treestand that is left out on state land.

I would feel better leaving my name and my cell # so it would be hard to figure out were I live.

Just my thoughts


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

lostyooper said:


> some people have to be cautious due to the work they due,you may think its being paranoid, but its not. alot of people i worked with and myself take precautions while at work and at home. like taking off your wedding ring before you go inside ,never talk about your family or where you live. my name is NOT on my mailbox, nor do i put a return address on my mail. and I could go on. Its not just trying to disobey the law, just keeping my family safe. so until you have been in those shoes dont be so quick to judge people you dont know.


Let me see, I arrest people for a living, all the poachers know where I live, I have arrested people that have committed murder, yep, I think I walked in those shoes a whole bunch. Again, an excuse to not obey the law, or paranoid, one or the other. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

boehr said:


> Let me see, I arrest people for a living, all the poachers know where I live, I have arrested people that have committed murder, yep, I think I walked in those shoes a whole bunch. Again, an excuse to not obey the law, or paranoid, one or the other. :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
I also have arrested people for a living and have worked inside the state prison system. I ALSO have had people threatin me and my family. you dont seem to gain popularity when you take away thier drugs,say $250,000 was the last bust.so laugh all ya want and say what you will i dont leave my name or how to find me for anyone to see. I do let the local c.o know where i am and i also carry a 40.cal. paranoid no safe yes.as of yet i have not had a problem with the c.o.


----------



## Randy Peterson (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello, would just like to say that wemeaning my wife and i, she hunting and myself filming, used our treestands every weekend, until one weekend they were stolen. Cables cut and taken that day, as we know because the tracks were fresh in the snow, we followed them to a house,aacted like we did'nt know and the mother admitted it to my wife and I, We notified our DNR, filled out the reports and told them exactly what happened, and yes they were properly marked, and with hidden marks, Guess what our DNR and State police did absolutely nothing!!! P.S. Our daughter was held at gunpoint by the same guy and they still did nothing...........


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

lostyooper said:


> ...$250,000 was the last bust...


Gosh, I'm sorry, something like that would really make one popular, especially in Cadillac. That big of bust I'm sure the local papers and news went crazy and the information was all over in the public for all the crazy's to see.  Boy, really hard to hide with something like that out there.


----------



## Northwoods (Jun 18, 2004)

Hey , boehr,,,,, could you please explain the "reason" or "intended purpose" for the name and address on your stand rule. This might help clarify some isues.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

boehr said:


> Gosh, I'm sorry, something like that would really make one popular, especially in Cadillac. That big of bust I'm sure the local papers and news went crazy and the information was all over in the public for all the crazy's to see.  Boy, really hard to hide with something like that out there.


well smart a** wasnt in cadillac sorry. for a law officer you sure have a lousy way about ya. i didnt intend for an argument to start, you must have been a real treat for other officers to have to deal with. I have worked around a couple of people that considered themselves real hard a***, they could turn a simple infraction into a bad situation.need to relax and pick your fights ,the ones that really matter. I will not give you the satisfaction of responding again. just not worth the time. Like someone else said on the forum, with sportsmen arguing against each other ,the anti's win. so you continue to feed them i will not . have a good day sir.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Northwoods said:


> Hey , boehr,,,,, could you please explain the "reason" or "intended purpose" for the name and address on your stand rule. This might help clarify some isues.


Basically same reason for name and address on ice shanties or posting the camp registation cards. Unfortunately there are a lot of slobs out there and people leave junk, both tree stands and litter, in the woods or, attempt to lay claim over a hunting area 365 days a year. Some do damage to trees/property intentionally. Of course, there is the plain and simple poaching. Those are a few of the reasons.




lostyooper said:


> ...I will not give you the satisfaction of responding again...


Good.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The legislature is not who you need to contact. The law is a Wildlife Order set by the Natural Resource Commission. That is who you need to contact.

I also commend those that don't like the law for attempting to get the law changed to something that can be agreed with verses just ignoring or opening admitting they will purposely, with intent, break the law just because they disagree. That is the proper way sportsmen/women should do things.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow look what I started. :yikes: Dang. 

I like the idea of changing the law myself, I dont think it is the best law, but it is a law. Kind of like the issue of loading your firearm before shooting light. Not one I really care for but law is law.

Oops Sorry Boehr I should probably put that under a different thread because I bet there is a TON of people who will argue over that issue too. :rant: :lol: :lol:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

ytlabs said:


> ...issue of loading your firearm before shooting light....bet there is a TON of people who will argue over that issue too.


 :lol: Yep, you're probably right.


----------



## huntnbrush (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Boehr. Sorry if I misdirected anybody.:sad: Guess I won't hold my breath on hearing back from my rep.LOL


----------

